# Have you eaten at any Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives places?



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We like this show - although we hate it because all the food usually looks SOOOO good and we can't get to any of it!

However, with the recent move, there are two places within a hour that we are looking forward to trying... 

So I was just wondering if anyone else here had ever eaten at one of the recommended restaurants? And if you did, did you order something shown on the show, or did you go for something different?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I've eaten at two of the New Jersey diners that were visited in the 1/28/08 episode. I did not order what Guy had ordered, though.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Nope. Most of it looks like a heart attack on a plate. Good.... but something I should avoid for my own sake.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

I've also eaten at two of the Jersey Diners featured on the show -- the Bayway Diner in Linden, NJ and the Hightstown Diner in Hightstown, NJ. 

The specialty of the house in Hightstown is their corn-beef hash and I tried an order -- it was good, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Oct 23, 2006)

The Penguin in Charlotte, NC. They're famous for their fried pickles. 
We had to stand on line outside for at least an hour and almost everyone 
we spoke with came from afar and saw it on DD&D's.


----------



## ronbo (Jan 21, 2002)

I went to Voula's in Seattle after seeing it on that show. From what I remember it was good enough, but haven't been inspired to make a second trip. Lot's of places to try out in the city, plus I'm in a Red Mill/Top Pot artery-clogging spiral.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Nope, but if I ever find myself driving through Lesage WV, I am definately stopping at Hillbilly Hot Dogs.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Does Johnny Garlic's count? 

Greg


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Yes, The Squeeze Inn, long before it was on TV.

Also, Guy Fiore has a restaurant, Tex Wasabis, near me. The food is HORRIBLE.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

The Mad Greek in Baker (on the drive to Vegas) is a must stop, if only to stretch your legs.

Patrick's Road House in Santa Monica, but it was years ago.

BTW, here is the list of places
http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/guys-idiners-drive-ins-and-divesi/index.html


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I've got a link in Google Earth, I look for any DD&D places before I travel. ( Also Feasting on Asphalt and Roadfood places )

I've been to:
Tecolote Cafe, Santa Fe, NM. One of my favorite places in the world going back to the early 80's.
Beacon Drive In, Spartanburg, NC
Gaffey Street Diner, San Pedro, CA. Took my grandmother the day after Thanksgiving. I showed her the segment before we went.
The Coffee Cup, Boulder City, NV
El Indio, San Diego, CA ( A Roadfood place, first went a dozen years ago )
Charlie Parkers, Springfield, IL. ( Went before the show went, so I didn't know to try the breakfast horseshoe)

I'm happy for the large number of breakfast places, I haven't found a chain restaurant that does a good breakfast so small local places are the way to go.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Cafe on the Route - from the Route 66 episode.

We'll be checking out the Pizza Palace in Knoxville in a few weeks.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Been to two in the Chicago area, Smoque BBQ and Paradise Pup. 

Smoque is an OK BBQ place, but there are many better in the area. But the place was always crowded, even before being on the show. 

Paradise Pup was an odd one. This place has always been immensely popular. It's really a take-out only place since they only have a few stools inside. People are lined out the door from the minute they open till they close. They are known for their Cheddar-Burgers. Yet DD&D spent a lot of time on the Italian Beef sandwich. While this is a very regional dish that's pretty much only found in Chicago, the choice was odd. There are many local spots that specialize in Italian Beefs. OTOH, I've never seen a single person order one at Paradise Pup in the 20 or 30 times I've been there.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Went to The Cove in San Antonio on Friday (www.thecove.us). Pretty good. We thought about getting out to Texas Pride BBQ while we were in the area, but time didn't allow.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been to the Tick Tock diner many times. It's right by my house.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

justapixel said:


> Yes, The Squeeze Inn, long before it was on TV.
> 
> Also, Guy Fiore has a restaurant, Tex Wasabis, near me. The food is HORRIBLE.


Go to Johnny Garlic's. I can give nothing but praise for this place. Great food, great service, they really took care of us.

I will add though, that we came in about 15 minutes after Guy left (he was there for a book signing, we had just gone for food and had no idea he had been there until we walked in the door). It could be the good food and good service was a result of his visit. 

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, Joe's Farm Grill in Gilbert, AZ is about 300 yards from my work, and we go there occasionally. It's excellent.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Grinders in KC and Bobo's in Topeka KS


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, Joe's Farm Grill in Gilbert, AZ is about 300 yards from my work, and we go there occasionally. It's excellent.


I refuse to go to Joe's because of a horrible experience at Joe's BBQ, even though its really close to my house.

Been to the Blue Plate Diner in SLC on a business trip and it was just OK.


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

So looking over the list of places they've been to:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/guys-idiners-drive-ins-and-divesi/index.html

It looks like there's consistency in the locations they visit. It's a shame, as none of them are convenient for me to visit.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

Not yet but soon. Our favorite pizza place, La Piazza, in downtown Glendale will be on in Jan or Feb. They filmed the ep in October. We were there just before and just after. We stumbled in there one day last summer and have eaten there atleast twice a month since. Best wood fired pizza I have ever had.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've eaten at the 4 Kegs in Las Vegas, and I had the Strombolli. I drive by the Coffee Cup in Boulder City, NV a lot, I didn't realize it was on his show. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I've been to Jay Bee's Bar-B-Que in Gardena CA. Liked it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

JDHutt25 said:


> I've been to the Tick Tock diner many times. It's right by my house.


Dude! We should meet for a meal there!


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Four Kegs in Las Vegas is worth the hype.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

Yes. I've been to the Fly Trap in Ferndale and Krazy Jim's in Ann Arbor. They are both great. I went to The Fly Trap after seeing it on the show, and I had been to Krazy Jim's before. They are definately worth checking out.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

We saw an episode this weekend where they featured a place in Austin with good burgers. My GF has been there and said it was excellent.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YazooWho said:


> I refuse to go to Joe's because of a horrible experience at Joe's BBQ, even though its really close to my house.
> 
> Been to the Blue Plate Diner in SLC on a business trip and it was just OK.


You should definitely check out Joe's Farm Grill. Other than the name, there's really nothing similar to Joe's BBQ, and the food is outstanding. Most of it is grown right there at Agritopia.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> Cafe on the Route - from the Route 66 episode.
> 
> We'll be checking out the Pizza Palace in Knoxville in a few weeks.


We have also eaten at the Blue Moon Cafe in Baltimore (Hi Betsy!)


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I ate at the Red Iguana in Salt Lake City, UT about a month and a half *before *seeing an episode that featured it.

Their mole sauce was every bit as incredible as Guy made it out to be! Great food!

Just checked that FoodNetwork link and I don't see the Red Iguana on the list, so maybe it was another show? that stars Guy? ... or maybe I'm losing my mind?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Red Iguana has been my sister's favorite place for years. Didn't realize Food Network had done a show there.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

As I've mentioned before, I've eaten at a substantial fraction of the places he's been (and, with one or two exceptions, I went to each place well before it was on DDD). Enough that I could qualify as his sidekick. I've done all the AZ (did Aunt Lena's in October, getting me back up to 100% in Arizona), UT, and MN places, for example. And a huge fraction of the NJ places during my diner phase, and a huge fraction of the TX places during my 2002 Texas BBQ trip.

It's kind of scary, actually.

I need to compile my list again and compare it to his (google map version)


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

IDSmoker said:


> I ate at the Red Iguana in Salt Lake City, UT about a month and a half *before *seeing an episode that featured it.


Yeah, Red Iguana has been my go-to place in SLC since ~2001.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

drumorgan said:


> The Mad Greek in Baker (on the drive to Vegas) is a must stop, if only to stretch your legs.
> 
> Patrick's Road House in Santa Monica, but it was years ago.
> 
> ...


How recently was that list updated? It doesn't have Joe's Farm Grill, and that episode aired at least 4-5 months ago.


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You should definitely check out Joe's Farm Grill. Other than the name, there's really nothing similar to Joe's BBQ, and the food is outstanding. Most of it is grown right there at Agritopia.


Thanks, but it had nothing to do with the food. It was the owners and I will not visit any of their restuarants. I wont go into detail, but rest assured, if you had the same experience as my family did at Joe's Real BBQ, you would never visit again.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> How recently was that list updated? It doesn't have Joe's Farm Grill, and that episode aired at least 4-5 months ago.


The Food Network list is lousy. The google map list I link to above is much more up-to-date.

Now I'm craving Joe's Farm Grill, and it's likely to be February before I'm in the area again...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

GTuck said:


> Yes. I've been to the Fly Trap in Ferndale and Krazy Jim's in Ann Arbor. They are both great. I went to The Fly Trap after seeing it on the show, and I had been to Krazy Jim's before. They are definately worth checking out.


Cool! This is where we'll be headed eventually! :up:


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

YazooWho said:


> Thanks, but it had nothing to do with the food. It was the owners and I will not visit any of their restuarants. I wont go into detail, but rest assured, if you had the same experience as my family did at Joe's Real BBQ, you would never visit again.


I bet I am not he only one who is curious about what happened.

Please share.

Who knows... might have a TCF boycott of the place.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

YazooWho said:


> Thanks, but it had nothing to do with the food. It was the owners and I will not visit any of their restuarants. I wont go into detail, but rest assured, if you had the same experience as my family did at Joe's Real BBQ, you would never visit again.


I'm a little curious what your experience was... (I have a guess...)

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

Snappa77 said:


> I bet I am not he only one who is curious about what happened.
> 
> Please share.
> 
> Who knows... might have a TCF boycott of the place.


I took my family along with my sisters family (total 9) to Joe's Real BBQ in Gilbert, AZ. It was my sisters family first time there and I recommended the place as a great place to eat with the family with great food.

Close to finishing up dinner, my 2 daughters and their cousin (girl), all went to the restroom to wash their hands. They returned a short while later and thats when the "Manager" came to our table and threw down a box of latex gloves and told me that I needed to go into the girls restroom and clean out all the toilet paper from the toilet and stall. He claimed that he heard the girls laughing and giggling inside the restroom and after they left, he went inside and found the toilet with paper all over it.

I was not only embarrased at the fact that maybe our kids did in fact do this, but also the fact that he made a scene in the restaurant waving a glove telling me I needed to clean after the girls. I asked the girls if they used the toilet and they all said they didnt use the toilet, just washed their hands.

At this point I took the girls side and told him that someone else must have made the mess and I really didnt appreciate him throwing down a box of gloves at our table with food still there. After the incident I wrote a letter to the "Owner" and he responded by saying that he was in fact the gentleman that was the "Manager" on duty that night and he is a owner of the resturant as well. He apologized and offered a free meal. I refused and will never go back after being treated like that.

Sorry for the length...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes. We ate a Maria's Taco Express or whatever it's called that was featured on one of the shows. It's in Austin. Because of the show we made a special side trip to stop there on our way to San Antonio. It was pretty good.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> We have also eaten at the Blue Moon Cafe in Baltimore (Hi Betsy!)


I drive by the place every day, but I don't watch much Flay Network in the fall/winter, so I didn't know this was one of his stops. I may just have to check it out.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

The Weinery is on our list - we'll probably visit in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

gchance said:


> I will add though, that we came in about 15 minutes after Guy left (he was there for a book signing, we had just gone for food and had no idea he had been there until we walked in the door). It could be the good food and good service was a result of his visit.
> 
> Greg


I would hope that it would be better at least if he's watching. We've been to Tex Wasabi's several times and the food is oversalted, supremely mediocre and if you order dessert, you get spray can whipped cream.  There was nothing there that I would consider worthy of any real chef.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

dylking said:


> The Weinery is on our list - we'll probably visit in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


I miss that place, since it was a nice place to walk to from my old office at the U. The place really changed when the current owner took over. The old owner was "The Hot Dog Nazi". Very curmudgeonly, but you did get a good dog from him. As seen on DDD, the new owners really like to play around with things and come up with some novel dishes.

Viva la Wienery!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Kaz, have you tried the Pizza Palace in Knoxville? I'm just looking for a review before driving all the way across town from my mom's house.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

firerose818 said:


> Kaz, have you tried the Pizza Palace in Knoxville? I'm just looking for a review before driving all the way across town from my mom's house.


Nope. I know where it is, but I've never actually gone in there...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> Nope. I know where it is, but I've never actually gone in there...


I guess I'll let you know, then...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

firerose818 said:


> I guess I'll let you know, then...


Sure. If you don't go, let me know as well, and I can try and check it out in February.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

justapixel said:


> I would hope that it would be better at least if he's watching. We've been to Tex Wasabi's several times and the food is oversalted, supremely mediocre and if you order dessert, you get spray can whipped cream.  There was nothing there that I would consider worthy of any real chef.


Oh man! Personally I'd steer clear of Tex Wasabi's anyway, just because I can't handle too spicy food and the name just sort of reeks of spice. 

But Johnny Garlic's on the other hand... I ordered the rib eye, and it tasted very similar to something I had at Brasserie Jo in Boston, and at half the price. It also had this unique deep fried spinach that was real tasty. The biggest thing for me though was the fact that they treated all of us with respect, especially the kids.

Greg


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The wife & I only started watching in the last couple of months and we love this show. I told her that we should visit some of these places if we were ever nearby. I've started a list of places that we've seen and rate them according to how bad we want to visit. 

I am waiting for one of the BBQ episodes to come back on. There are some places in Memphis that might be worth the 3+ hour drive. Maybe even an overnight stay.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I forgot to mention that I went to Cemitas Puebla in Chicago a few weeks ago. That Atomica sandwich is every bit as tasty as advertised.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> There are some places in Memphis that might be worth the 3+ hour drive. Maybe even an overnight stay.


Scratch that. 5+ hours.... They'd better be damn good.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Wasn't it the Paper Moon diner in Baltimore not the Blue Moon? 

I know Paper Moon was on their for their Captain Crunch coated french toast.

wait..it wasn't Paper Moon for their Captain Crunch french toast. I'll have to look in my book to find out the place.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

drumorgan said:


> The Mad Greek in Baker (on the drive to Vegas) is a must stop, if only to stretch your legs.


The Mad Greek has killer strawberry shakes.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

There's a restaurant/bar in Atlanta called The Highlander which has evidently been on the show, but I have yet to see the episode as I'm a new viewer. I've been going there for 10+ years, it's fantastic.

Met a guy on NYE who's a cook there, he tried very hard to avoid being on camera while they were there, he was not into it. He did say that Guy Fieri was really cool, and stayed there all night after the shoot, well past closing, partying his ass off. Not a big surprise, as The Highlander is definitely Guy's kinda place. Kinda rough, with lots of urban tattoo / biker type client&#232;le. And fantastic food!


----------



## keyzersoce (Mar 23, 2002)

We spent New Years in Las Vegas and decided to try The Coffee Cup in Boulder City, featured in an episode of the show. We were disappointed. Small portions(though good quality) and weak coffee. Only a 20-minute drive from Las Vegas, so it is not too far out of the way. They were pushing a new Diners & Drive-Ins book, spotlighting some places the show has visited and sold two copies while we were seated at the counter.


----------



## wilson_uo (Mar 5, 2003)

I've been eating at Doumar's in Norfolk for as long as i can remember. I'd say at least 27 years, which is pretty much my entire life. Such good food, i try and make a trip there everytime im back in the area.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Apparently we've eaten at one place before we knew it was a place... Dot's Back Inn in Richmond, VA. When we saw the ep, the name and restaurant looked familiar and I emailed my BIL to ask if that's the place they took us. It was. That said, I don't remember anything spectacular about it, so I am guessing maybe there was an owner change or something since we've been there? (I vaguely remember there being a blip during the ep about an owner change, but wasn't really paying attention.) It could just be we didn't order the right thing? Who knows. I remember it being good, but not DD&D-style good.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Chino Bandido
15414 N 19th Ave Suite K
Phoenix, AZ 85023
Tel: (602) 375-3639
Website: www.chinobandido.com

Excellent food here... a strange chinese-mexican mix that works.

Roberto's Mexican Food
675 W. Union Hills Dr.
Phoenix, AZ 85027
Tel: (602) 439-7279

This is the mexican food place that's tucked into the corner of a Shell station. Awesome tasting food and they deliver to my house.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> We have also eaten at the Blue Moon Cafe in Baltimore (Hi Betsy!)


How did I miss that?

I have eaten at a number of the Jersey ones, most recently the Tick Tock since my dad's side of the family is from Clifton.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Iron Barley, yep. But we had gone there quite a few times before it was featured on the show. Great food, very distinctive.

The dessert with a jalapeno sauce is interesting.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Hackneys ! 

yummmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We ate at our first DD&D place yesterday--The Fly Trap!!! We thought it was farther from our house than it really was--turns out it's only about 12 minutes so I know we will be going back!

My comment to hubby? Had we not seen it on the show, I probably wouldn't have thought THAT much about it. Meaning I would have just thought we happened upon a neat little restaurant with some cool dishes. 

That said, it was really quite good (I gave it 5 stars on Yelp) and we definitely want to go back to try the other dishes we wanted to order. :up:


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't have gone there if it wasn't for the show either. It's only 25 minutes from my house, but we've only gone once. I need to go again. It's much closer for you Eastsiders.

Have you guys tried any Middle Eastern restuarants yet? None have been on DD&D yet, but they should be. You can't find Middle Eastern food as good as we have around here anywhere else in the country.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

GTuck said:


> Have you guys tried any Middle Eastern restuarants yet? None have been on DD&D yet, but they should be.


He's done a few. Off the top of my head, I know he's done Falafel's Drive-In in San Jose, for example.

Now I'm craving Middle Eastern food. Which is bad, since that's one cuisine we absolutely don't have around here.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

They haven't been to The Varsity in Atlanta? It's the world's largest drive in!


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> He's done a few. Off the top of my head, I know he's done Falafel's Drive-In in San Jose, for example.
> 
> Now I'm craving Middle Eastern food. Which is bad, since that's one cuisine we absolutely don't have around here.


Just none in the Metro Detroit area, which I think is odd.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

GTuck said:


> Just none in the Metro Detroit area, which I think is odd.


Oh, I agree there. I still miss La Shish, even if it's owners had some shady dealings.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> They haven't been to The Varsity in Atlanta? It's the world's largest drive in!


Indeed, I was shocked that he hasn't done The Varsity. Meanwhile, he did the Highlander, for which my review is "deep-fried meh"


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

GTuck said:


> I wouldn't have gone there if it wasn't for the show either. It's only 25 minutes from my house, but we've only gone once. I need to go again. It's much closer for you Eastsiders.
> 
> Have you guys tried any Middle Eastern restuarants yet? None have been on DD&D yet, but they should be. You can't find Middle Eastern food as good as we have around here anywhere else in the country.


There are SO many I wouldn't have any idea where to start. And we only eat out about once a month.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I used to go The Village Cafe in Richmond, VA all the time back in college. I loved that place! Good to see its still around.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Indeed, I was shocked that he hasn't done The Varsity. Meanwhile, he did the Highlander, for which my review is "deep-fried meh"


Yumm, deep-fried meh.


----------



## Mrs. Btwyx (Jun 14, 2007)

SueAnn said:


> Hackneys !
> 
> yummmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


You said it! And you meet some great people there, too!  (we met Sue Ann and hubby there when we went through Chicago last year). I had the Inside-Out burger, and the four of us managed to make a sizable dent in the insanely ginormous onion loaf. It was all extremely delicious.

Hackney's is the only DD&D place we've made it to so far, although Squeeze Inn is on my list. Every time we watch DD&D my mouth is watering, the stuff they show is really dangerously tasty looking.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Well it's not Diner, Drive-Ins & Dives, but Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations recently spent some time in the Chicago area and Feb. 2nd they'll be showing my favorite pizza place.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I go to the Bel-Loc diner a couple times a year. It is an icon around town. 

I hope I haven't smeeked myself.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I am waiting for one of the BBQ episodes to come back on. There are some places in Memphis that might be worth the 3+ hour drive. Maybe even an overnight stay.





EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Scratch that. 5+ hours.... They'd better be damn good.


 They are that good. Episode 307 is the Memphis BBQ tour. I eat at Leonard's all of the time. I worked around the corner from it for years. Now my wife and I make the trip every other weekend from Mississippi (a 12 mile trip) for the all you can eat ribs on Saturday night. After they were featured, they put a map of the US up by the check-out and people started to put pins in their home towns. Within 2 weeks, they had filled in almost 50 states. Now they are all filled in as well as all provences of Canada, most of Europe and some contries in Asia.

Toms is good as well. I've only had a burger there but I have family that works near it and is a regular. Marlow's is down the street from Graceland but I'd only visit during the daylight hours.

Other places to check out:
Jim Neeley's Interstate BBQ - Jim hasn't been on DD&D but his sister has. She runs a BBQ place in California. That was Guy's introduction to Memphis cooking. Interstate has been on Alton Brown's "Feasting On Asphalt".
Neeley's BBQ - Jim's nephews own and run this place. Pat and Gina Neeley also have their own Food Network shows.
Little Tea Shop (DD&D episode 309) - Not BBQ but great and unusual food. My wife is a semi-regular and when I met the owner (at a casino in Tunica) I got the biggest hug. Nothing like Southern hospitality.

-Robert


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

rlj5242 said:


> They are that good. Episode 307 is the Memphis BBQ tour. I eat at Leonard's all of the time. I worked around the corner from it for years. Now my wife and I make the trip every other weekend from Mississippi (a 12 mile trip) for the all you can eat ribs on Saturday night. After they were featured, they put a map of the US up by the check-out and people started to put pins in their home towns. Within 2 weeks, they had filled in almost 50 states. Now they are all filled in as well as all provences of Canada, most of Europe and some contries in Asia.
> 
> Toms is good as well. I've only had a burger there but I have family that works near it and is a regular. Marlow's is down the street from Graceland but I'd only visit during the daylight hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews. I love me some smoked BBQ and have never been to Memphis. I may be able to talk the wife into going for an anniversary getaway.  ESPECIALLY if they re-air that episode soon.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! My Fly Trap Yelp review got a "Review of the Day!"


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

rlj5242 said:


> Jim Neeley's Interstate BBQ - Jim hasn't been on DD&D but his sister has. She runs a BBQ place in California. That was Guy's introduction to Memphis cooking. Interstate has been on Alton Brown's "Feasting On Asphalt".


Interstate is where I always go when I'm going to or through Memphis. Delicious.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> He's done a few. Off the top of my head, I know he's done Falafel's Drive-In in San Jose, for example.
> 
> Now I'm craving Middle Eastern food. Which is bad, since that's one cuisine we absolutely don't have around here.


Then I've been to a DD&D place.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

GTuck said:


> You can't find Middle Eastern food as good as we have around here anywhere else in the country.


I've had _great_ Middle Eastern food in just about every state I've visited. Either my standards are too low or yours are too high.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jradosh said:


> I've had _great_ Middle Eastern food in just about every state I've visited. Either my standards are too low or yours are too high.


Sometimes it depends. I'm pretty sure that there isn't a single Middle Eastern place worth diddly between Burlington, VT and Manchester, NH (165 miles, and 90%+ of both states). Several other fairly common cuisines for which I can say the same thing (Vietnamese, for example, and Korean until a few years ago)


----------

